# Lost on Abu 6500



## Element (Nov 1, 2012)

Looking for my first conventional surf reel and many signs point toward abu 6500. I would prefer CT and something magged. AM I missing something or are these not sold anywhere? Can only find one or two vendors online and they do not exist on th eabu website.. only the 7000's?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ton of them on ebay......search abu 6500ct,,,


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

or you could go the cheap route and buy a levelwind one and remove the levelwind and put on a ct bar for alot less


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

or buy an Akios ...


----------



## Element (Nov 1, 2012)

I may get an Akios...seems like the best reviews on those are from the people that sell them so wanted to go straight for the tried and true with an Abu, but purchasing a magged one is mysterious when you gotta go to eBay to find one.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Abus are tried and trued. Like big Mike says there is a great body of readily available used and customized Abus for sale on Ebay every day. Maybe 1100 pieces[ Not all are 6500] Any of the Sport Rocket, Yonder, or 6500 Dark green Mag Elite [1994-1997]with slide mag is a good choice. and if you want larger, Swedish Blue 7500 C3CT flatbar frame has no mag but can be made to efficiently cast for surf fishing applications, ridiculous.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Peixaria said:


> Abus are tried and trued. Like big Mike says there is a great body of readily available used and customized Abus for sale on Ebay every day. Maybe 1100 pieces[ Not all are 6500] Any of the Sport Rocket, Yonder, or 6500 Dark green Mag Elite [1994-1997]with slide mag is a good choice. and if you want larger, Swedish Blue 7500 C3CT flatbar frame has no mag but can be made to efficiently cast for surf fishing applications, ridiculous.


Indeed. Don't get me wrong the Akios is a good reel. I have a 757CTM and so far it's a very nice reel. I know more than a few that have used them and have only good things to say about them.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Mike, Is yours the high speed retrieve 5.5 757CTM without mag.? Also looking at the 666SCM with mag. Havent bought any upgrade reels recently but finally having a good winter construction season. Perhaps time to upgrade. Also on the newly listed Akios spinners what are your recommendations, I read the other post introducing the Akios spinners. What are the logical replacements for high speed Sustain and Stradic 4 and 5000 for spanish. Also how does it compare to Diawa windcast and crosscast long spool series? or do they at all?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've got probable 12-6500's, two blue yonder's (Swedish made) still in the box.....but then I bought an Akios and I can't go back


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

bronzbck1 said:


> I've got probable 12-6500's, two blue yonder's (Swedish made) still in the box.....but then I bought an Akios and I can't go back


Swedish Made and still in the box. Hook the kid up Bronze!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Element said:


> Looking for my first conventional surf reel and many signs point toward abu 6500. I would prefer CT and something magged. AM I missing something or are these not sold anywhere? Can only find one or two vendors online and they do not exist on th eabu website.. only the 7000's?


You are in Jacksonville?
Then you are about 45 minutes from one of the top Abu guys in the world.
Google Jerry Foran, and take a ride out to MacClenny. 
You will come back a happy man.
http://www.hookless.com/6500ct_review.html
TjB


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I picked up a couple ct mags at Red Drum in the obx...super good price, too. You might wanna give them a call...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Peixaria said:


> Mike, Is yours the high speed retrieve 5.5 757CTM without mag.? Also looking at the 666SCM with mag. Havent bought any upgrade reels recently but finally having a good winter construction season. Perhaps time to upgrade. Also on the newly listed Akios spinners what are your recommendations, I read the other post introducing the Akios spinners. What are the logical replacements for high speed Sustain and Stradic 4 and 5000 for spanish. Also how does it compare to Diawa windcast and crosscast long spool series? or do they at all?


757CTM is the "M" magged reel........CT is non-magged.......CS has levelwind.....Jury is still out on the spinner. It may very well be a GREAT reel but at $330+ it's gonna be an up hill battle to compete....Never been a Shimano kinda guy. Had um and never liked um. Daiwa spinners are more to my taste...


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

Take Toms advice go see ,Jerry Foran


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

jcallaham said:


> Take Toms advice go see ,Jerry Foran


Nothing at all against Jerry but why would someone go and pay $$$$ for something they can get on the market for less??? There ARE reels, stock and custom parts out here..


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

The Akios 757 is too big for me but works well, I have one and used it quite a bit last year. I've fallen in love with the Akios 666SCMW. I am in the process of tearing down and cleaning the 666 and its got more sand in it than I expected. Admittedly, the reel had taken a quick dunk in the wash and all I had done was rinse off with freshwater and kept using it.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep 666W is my next investment. It may be a perfect fit. Line capacity to size looks great for beach casted Ddrum.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

666w sounds like the Devils reel


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

AbuMike said:


> Nothing at all against Jerry but why would someone go and pay $$$$ for something they can get on the market for less??? There ARE reels, stock and custom parts out here..


For the same reason people have a custom rods built.
I don't (and would assume that many others do not, especially someone looking for their first Abu) have the resources and vast suppy of parts bins available to them, not to mention the 20 year bank of knowledge that someone like Jerry has at his disposal, to build a reel of the quality that he builds, from a stock Abu. 
And then there is the prospect of going off into the wide world of the interweb to track down and find all of the (hopefully right) parts to make it as it would come to you from Jerry is a whole 'nuther matter.
Then there is the simple fact of what Jerry is starting from. The three reels that I have from him, that he built entirely in his shop, started life in the early 70's, and I promise you they feel and work completely different from any modern Abus that I have.
Just because I do not do the work myself, does not effect the pleasure that I experience every time I put one on a rod and fish it.
Simply put, that is something that I am willing to pay someone else to do for me.
It is a simple cost vs worth-to-me equation. (_And believe me, the worth to ME part of that is the important issue in that sentence!_)
If you can buy an Abu on the open market for XXX$ and add in XXX$ in parts and then XXX$ in your time, and be as happy as I am when I put a Foran Abu on a rod, then more power to you.
But I know that I cannot achieve what Jerry would achieve, and feel that my time is better spent in other areas of my life and letting someone like Jerry do what I cannot.
Plus, you can choose for yourself how much or how little of Jerry's time and expertise that you are willing to pay for. You do not have to go 'all in" for one of his completely custom builds.
You can buy a beater off of the auction site, and send it to Jerry and he will take it as far as you want it. Or just make it fishable again.
All I can tell you is this; I would not have become the lover of Abus I am (_and yes, there are 2 Akios sitting in my box, along with a few Avets_), and would not have 7 of them sitting in front of me right now, had I never experienced the joy of my first Foran 6500 CT.
Expensive? Yes.
Worth it to Me? Yes, Yes, Yes...
YMMV!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

tjbjornsen said:


> For the same reason people have a custom rods built.
> I don't (and would assume that many others do not, especially someone looking for their first Abu) have the resources and vast suppy of parts bins available to them, not to mention the 20 year bank of knowledge that someone like Jerry has at his disposal, to build a reel of the quality that he builds, from a stock Abu.
> And then there is the prospect of going off into the wide world of the interweb to track down and find all of the (hopefully right) parts to make it as it would come to you from Jerry is a whole 'nuther matter.
> Then there is the simple fact of what Jerry is starting from. The three reels that I have from him, that he built entirely in his shop, started life in the early 70's, and I promise you they feel and work completely different from any modern Abus that I have.
> ...


Well ok, point missed but ok.....


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I switched to Abu's about three years ago from exclusively using spinning reels. My motivation was that I did want to gain extra distance and I had a good paying job and needed another reason to spend money. I went the Abu direction primarily because of their extensive history, the ability to re-build, and tweek them.
My first one was bought off Craigslist. It was a 5600CL. I got it for $50 and learned to cast with it. I still have it and have up-graded it extensively from parts bought through various vendors including Jerry Foran.
I now own nine others and probably need to thin the herd as I cannot use ten at one time. I have bought the reels from friends, off here, and E-bay.
I have sent one to Jerry to service and re-build as it was an earlier model I didn't feel comfortable with and he did a great job of making it operate flawlessly.
If I ever want a Abu7000 it will be bought from him.
If you want a decent reel I think you could easily advertise on here what you want and I feel that someone here would sell you a dependable reel at a good price. If not, look at one of the forum sponsors and buy from them.


----------



## Element (Nov 1, 2012)

tjbjornsen said:


> You are in Jacksonville?
> Then you are about 45 minutes from one of the top Abu guys in the world.
> Google Jerry Foran, and take a ride out to MacClenny.
> You will come back a happy man.
> ...


Yeah Jerry has fixed up a dunked inshore Abu for me before so I know what he's capable of, I actually contacted him but he doesn't mag reels. Since it's my first surf conventional and I'm gonna want distance on occasion, I've been thinking a magged reel is a good idea.

Thanks for all the solid advice guys. I have lead on a 525 mag locally, but for a little more I can pick up an Akios 656CTM. I'm leaning in that direction. I found a couple shops on Hatteras that seem to deal alot in Abus and I am gonna be up there for a week in August. I figure if I turn conventional after my first go, I could pick an Abu up when I'm up there. Still sorta torn. Just was surprised to find out the 6500's aren't readily available in shops wins they're otherwise so wildly popular.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Its been said in previous replies but you can find many on eBay or where ever. If you're looking for a nice magged Abu CT model, just get the Mag Elite. Very nice reel, casts a ton. And the best thing is, its an Abu.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Nothing magical inside of a ABU 6500....take the time to learn to service your own reel and youll have a better understanding of how to control them....if your in the lake mary area ide be glad to show you just how easy it can be....basic box reel can be serviced to throw well over 700ft.....now thats gratification...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

hooked up said:


> nothing magical inside of a abu 6500....take the time to learn to service your own reel and youll have a better understanding of how to control them....if your in the lake mary area ide be glad to show you just how easy it can be....basic box reel can be serviced to throw well over 700ft.....now thats gratification...


exactly...............


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm loaded with Abu's too and do all my own work and mods but if I was just starting I would probably go with Akios


----------



## 0119 (Nov 5, 2010)

Your name is AbuMike and you cant understand the awe of a custom refined Abu??? To compare a Foran reel to a chinese omoto/ming/akios/whatever else comes out of that rebadging conglomerate is as humorous a thing as Ive ever heard. BUT good. Because I wouldnt want many other people to have a reel(s) as good as the ones I get from him. Just like I wouldnt want to drive a Kia or Hyundai. In 40 years when you want parts from that now defunct company, good luck. But it wont be the luck an Abu user has 40 years after the Ambassadeur first came out.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Thank you so much for setting me straight. I no idea that's what came out of my mouth. But if Abu would get there head out of their ass and build a reel on the market that US surfcaster could use a lot of people would not look other places. Now back to brass tacks. Many of us used them for years but Abu just did not keep up. Now piss off ...


----------



## mylobass (Jan 29, 2012)

No argument about Pure Fishing conglomerate from me. My point is about a custom reel jag off. I'll piss off, right on you.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Judging by the fact you have multiple sign in handles I conclude you are a troll so I'm out of this contest....


----------



## 0119 (Nov 5, 2010)

I was 0119 for a long time as a lurker mostly. After not visiting the site for awhile, and even getting a re-set password I couldnt get logged in. A year or so later I assumed I had never even registered here to begin with and came on as mylobass using my cell phone. Apparently home computer has me as one and phone as another. Troll? Opinionated for sure. Insensitive, certainly. Much like you and many others here which is why I enjoy all I read here.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Forget the Abu reels and get an Akios


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

Back to the OP...he is lost on the Abu 6500 CT Mag because it isnt sold at walmart or Strike Zone. The problem is that he is looking for what they dont sell there anymore. Walmart only sells the pure fishing brands, and Strike Zone just doesnt stock them like they used to. Keep in mind that the Swedish made reels are only made in select models and the new ones have very high retail price tags. Just get Jerry Foran to build you a custom 6500 CT with Mag Side plates...it will be your custom mag elite...He doesnt mag reels or modify them, but he can hook you up...Or just take that line on the 525...solid choice there too...both are easy to learn on...take it apart and be careful...put it back together and learn a little more...Good reviews out there on the Akios also...Im sure you cant go wrong there too...and you can buy one right now and get the mag too..Steve is local, and Tommy is mail order.....As far as Ryan is concerned...hes your surgeon...if you want a non mag modified to have a mag...go see him... 


and Mike...guess some of em out there dont know about your man crush on the millionaire reels...haha just kidding dude


----------



## Element (Nov 1, 2012)

Raymo said:


> Back to the OP...he is lost on the Abu 6500 CT Mag because it isnt sold at walmart or Strike Zone. The problem is that he is looking for what they dont sell there anymore. Walmart only sells the pure fishing brands, and Strike Zone just doesnt stock them like they used to. Keep in mind that the Swedish made reels are only made in select models and the new ones have very high retail price tags. Just get Jerry Foran to build you a custom 6500 CT with Mag Side plates...it will be your custom mag elite...He doesnt mag reels or modify them, but he can hook you up...Or just take that line on the 525...solid choice there too...both are easy to learn on...take it apart and be careful...put it back together and learn a little more...Good reviews out there on the Akios also...Im sure you cant go wrong there too...and you can buy one right now and get the mag too..Steve is local, and Tommy is mail order.....As far as Ryan is concerned...hes your surgeon...if you want a non mag modified to have a mag...go see him...
> 
> 
> and Mike...guess some of em out there dont know about your man crush on the millionaire reels...haha just kidding dude


Actually haven't even looked at Strike Zone or Walmart or anywhere other than Google, as I'm new to the game and just began researching cost. Take one of the popular spinning reels in a certain price point, like a Shimano Stradic and you have a choice between several dozen online retailers. Search for one of the most popular conventional reels ever spoken of and see what comes up (other than ebay). There is no magged version of a 6500 on the Abu website, only a 7000. As much as physically buying it, I was really just curious if they've been discontinued like a 525 and/or learning what the story was behind them not being easily (go to store and buy one) available.

Raymo - I'll shoot you a PM for clarification on the mag side plates route. I'd love to buy a reel from Jerry one day if for no other reason what a great guy he was when he rebuilt the Abu my wifes Dad gave her.

I'm meeting Steve in a few hours and picking up an Akios. If it inspires me to abandon my spinning gear one day, I may be back looking for an Abu and now I have a great idea where to start. Thanks everyone for the info.

Now if I can just get a little time off from work, I can stop buying gear and actually go fishing.


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

if you try to find a Stradic FI at a retailer, you may have a hard time...just like you will finding a 6500 CT mag elite...but you wont have a hard time finding a CI4 online, nor will you have trouble finding a C3 levelwind

either way, I replied to your PM, hopefully that will guide you...Im sure the Akios will be a good starter for you in the conventional world - very similar to an Abu...


----------



## zdogk9 (Sep 17, 2012)

Now if I can just get a little time off from work, I can stop buying gear and actually go fishing.

Thing is, you'll never stop buying gear regardless of how much time you spend fishing


----------

